# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  شروع از منفی 3  برای کنکور تجربی 401

## Amir_rezaa

سلام به همه
ممنون میشم چند دقیقه وقت بذارید و این تاپیک رو بخونید.
من یه جوون ایرانی مثل شماها با کلی آرزو و امید تصمیم گرفتم دنبال هدفم برم و میخوام تو کنکور تجربی سال بعد شرکت کنم.
رقبا و رفقا ازتون کمک میخوام.
من نه منبع کمک درسی دارم نه حتی کتاب درسی،
اونقدر از فضای کنکور دور بودم که نمیدونم از کجا و چجوری شروع کنم.
ممنون میشم کمکم کنید، اگه منبعی میشناسید یا میدونید یه ادم از منفی 3 باید از کجا شروع کنه راهنماییم کنید.
حتی اگه برنامه دارید بیایید باهم شروع کنیم به خوندن

----------


## Amir_rezaa

Up

----------


## ZAh_Akb

ایشون میتونند کمکتون کنند @mahdi_artur

----------


## Amir_rezaa

برای دروس عمومی پیشنهادتون چیه؟
از حالا باید تو برنامه باشه یا نه
من تو ادبیات و عربی خیلی ضعیفم

----------


## whywouldnt

سلام! منم می خام از -30 شروع کنم 
با این تفاوت که من امکانتش رو دارم اما استفده نمی کنم!! اما میدونم موفق میشیم!
نظرتون چیه برناممون رو به اشتراک بذاریم؟

----------


## Rafolin403

> سلام به همه
> ممنون میشم چند دقیقه وقت بذارید و این تاپیک رو بخونید.
> من یه جوون ایرانی مثل شماها با کلی آرزو و امید تصمیم گرفتم دنبال هدفم برم و میخوام تو کنکور تجربی سال بعد شرکت کنم.
> رقبا و رفقا ازتون کمک میخوام.
> من نه منبع کمک درسی دارم نه حتی کتاب درسی،
> اونقدر از فضای کنکور دور بودم که نمیدونم از کجا و چجوری شروع کنم.
> ممنون میشم کمکم کنید، اگه منبعی میشناسید یا میدونید یه ادم از منفی 3 باید از کجا شروع کنه راهنماییم کنید.
> حتی اگه برنامه دارید بیایید باهم شروع کنیم به خوندن


تابستون فرصت خوبی برای خوندن اختصاصی های پایه س
اگر تونستید هم دهم بخونید و هم یازدهم که چه بهتر!
میانگین ساعت مطالعه از ۳ شروع میشه و به صورت پیوسته ادامه میدید
برای خودتون یه مینیموم تعیین میکنید (میگید اگه مثلا از اسمون سنگ هم بباره من باید ۲ ساعت رو بخونم)
و بعد اون ۳ ساعت رو بعد یه هفته برسونید ۴ بعد ۵
میتونید تا ۸ ساعت هم روزانه بخونید ولی پیوستگی مهمتره! مثلا روزی ۳ ساعت پیوسته بخونید بهتر از یه روز ۸ و یه روز ۱ ساعته!

من برنامم شخصی سازی شده س... وگرنه به اشتراک میگذاشتم شماهم استفاده کنید!
ولی روش کلی نوشتن برنامم رو بهتون میگم شما با توجه به چیزایی که مطالعه داشتید و درسایی که نقطه ضعف شما محسوب میشن بنویسیدش
اگر مثلا روزانه ۶ ساعت مطالعه دارید
میتونید ۴ تا ۱.۵ ساعت در نظر بگیرید و تو هر بازه زمانی یه اختصاصی رو بخونید

روش دیگه ش اینه که روزی ۲ ساعت زیست ۱.۵ شیمی
و ۲.۵ ساعت چرخشی ریاضی فیزیک(یعنی یه روز فیزیک میخونید یه روز ریاضی)


و اما یه برنامه ی کلی هم لازم دارید اونم به این صورته که اول درسهایی که قراره برای تابستون بخونید رو مشخص میکنید(مخصوصا درسایی که تو توش ضعیف تر هستید)
بعدش تابستون رو دو هفته دوهفته جدا میکنید که از فردا بخوایم حساب کنیم فک کنم ۶ تا دو هفته بشه!
و برای هردو هفته مشخص میکنید که چه درسایی باید خونده بشن و تست زده بشن!

تست نزدن نشونه ی یاد نگرفتنه بنابراین اگر درسی رو خوندید ولی تست نزدید جز دسته ی نخونده ها حسابش کنید!

موفق باشید

----------


## Rafolin403

> برای دروس عمومی پیشنهادتون چیه؟
> از حالا باید تو برنامه باشه یا نه
> من تو ادبیات و عربی خیلی ضعیفم


اگر عمومیتون ضعیفه بهتره تابستون کار بشه
مثلا روزی یه ساعت عمومی بخونید!
یک روز درمیون ادبیات و عربی!

برای ادبیات باید مبحثی بخونید مثلا مشخص کنید تو یک ساعت ۱۰ تست ارایه با بررسی + ۲۰ تست قرابت + یه مبحث دستور زبان!

لغت و املا رو میتونید نگهدارید برای مهرماه... نیاز نیست از الان بخونید!

برای عربی هم که بهتره پایه رو کار کنید تا کمی بهتر بشه

----------

